
Odysseys and Homecomings From Homer to “First Man” - bryanrasmussen
https://eidolon.pub/heroes-are-a-virus-from-outer-space-6909d85e2731
======
tomxor
Maybe I just don't get this article, but I really dislike the singular
interpretation of adventure as some kind of Male self delusional escapism of
responsibility - adventure and exploration are the one thing making life worth
living for many people, and something worth risking dying for.

Adventure is it's own feeling, it does not need to be explained away as a
pseudo emotion or psychoanalysed as dysfunction in disguise. Sure Armstrong
had demons, intensely suppressed emotions of family, but i refuse to believe
these clinical description of his actual adventure as some kind of symptom,
someone doesn't go to the moon purely for escapism, there are far easier ways
of doing that.

It's possible the author has never experienced the genuine emotion of
adventure, and therefor is blind to this aspect.

